# Smoke on the Beach



## Jack W. (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm off to Myrtle Beach this afternoon to take part in Smoke on the Beach.  I'll be bumming adult beverages here and there tonight and curing my hangover in the judges area tomorrow.  

Best of luck to Captain Morgan.  The first one is the toughest.  I'll be rootin for ya!!!   =D> 

May the best Q ever come your way!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Jack....I'll have beer...come find me!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 23, 2005)

Just got back home from Myrtle Beach.  I am happy to send congratulations to our own Captain Morgan for a 6th place finish.  An outstanding accomplishment for a first time cook.  My Que hat tips to a job well done.  There was some very good competition on the field.  In spite of some bad weather predictions Jim never wavered.  I've got some pretty good Pics.  All I need is the know how and I'll post em.

Again,  what a great effort.  A well deserved atta boy!   =D> 

Great Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Just got back home from Myrtle Beach.  I am happy to send congratulations to our own Captain Morgan for a 6th place finish.  An outstanding accomplishment for a first time cook.  My Que hat tips to a job well done.  There was some very good competition on the field.  In spite of some bad weather predictions Jim never wavered.  I've got some pretty good Pics.  All I need is the know how and I'll post em.
> 
> *Again,  what a great effort.  A well deserved atta boy*!   =D>
> 
> ...



Ditto!  Great job Cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 25, 2005)

Mrytle Beach BBQ Judging Results 2005

Smoke on the Beach

(April)


Name # Score 

Boggie's BBQ 928 46.41 
J T 's BBQ 939 45.46 
Firehouse 923 44.97 
Fatback & Pork Heads 933 44.87 
Dorchesters Shrine 921 43.95 
Capt Morgan 936 43.47 
Hog Tied 937 43.22 
Original Hog Wild 944 43.17 
R & R Cookers 929 42.48 
Omar Volunteers 918 42.45 
Wine Maker 931 42.36 
Lazy J 935 42.06 
Barr Farm 938 41.95 
Home Boyz 917 41.46 
Clyde's 916 41.40 
Hillbillies 930 40.68 
Swine Time 941 40.55 
Outhouse 2 919 40.15 
Deep Chatham 943 40.10 
The Underhogs 922 39.77 
Omar Belairs 924 39.43 
Sweet Revenge 920 39.42 
Confederate Cookers 942 39.40 
Fatback & Pork Heads 934 39.37 
Hillbilly Clan 82 925 39.30 
Pork Pedalers 927 39.18 
Master Smokers 945 37.72 
Crazy Dutchman 932 36.97 
Rocking Pig 940 35.97 
Omar 500's 926 35.10 
Grill Gone Wild 946 34.57 


Best Booth - Pedalers
Best T-Shirt - Pedalers

Anything But Pork
1st - Confederate Cookers
2nd - Barr Farm


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 25, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> I can't believe someone named their team "Outhouse." That's not very appetizing to me.



Their offset included a firebox shaped like an outhouse, complete with the moon on the door....it was pretty funny to see all that smoke coming out! :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2005)

Outback, outhouse....whats the difference!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Shoot Cap'n, that is AWSOME!!!!! Great work! Woody


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 26, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :lmao: 

Indeed, I hate Outback.  Great fried onions!  Steaks don't hold a candle to mine (imho, or in my humble tastes).   But there's always a line at the door, so what do I know?


----------

